# SIMS clinic Dublin



## Flozzy10 (Jan 10, 2010)

Hello,
Has anyone used the Sims European donor egg programme?  I'm just waiting to get our first consultation booked in and it would be great to speak to anyone else who has been through this programme or waiting to start.


Thanks, Flozzy x


----------



## Searching (Dec 4, 2009)

Hi Flozzy10

Have you read the threads on Donor Conception on Rollercoaster?  Quite a few ladies going to Sims posting there.
Good luck


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

There is another programme in Ireland at the Kilkenny which is cheaper than Sims.

Do PM me for more info if interested.

Ruth


----------

